# shooting at the British day



## ben909 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 3, 2022)

The "people somewhere in the neighborhood setting off the loudest ass fireworks past 12 AM for 3 consecutive days after" day.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

The "I need hearing protection because people set off explosives over the lake" day.

Granted, a lake is probably one of the safest places to set them off.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 3, 2022)

ungrateful colonist day.>:T


----------



## ben909 (Jul 3, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ungrateful colonist day.>:T


musket fire can be heard


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 3, 2022)

ben909 said:


> musket fire can be heard


but if a musket fires and no one is around to hear it,does it make a sound?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 3, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> but if a musket fires and no one is around to hear it,does it make a sound?


"yes" 

makes "no one" hard to define by not requiring it to be human


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 3, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "yes"
> 
> makes "no one" hard to define by not requiring it to be human


ya,well here's a sexy goblin chick.>:.O


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

**KABOOM**

*HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK*

*FFS, *people, actually launch the damn fireworks over the LAKE, not the FOREST! It's not that difficult, if you're worried about being on others' property you could probably ASK!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 3, 2022)

(Plays Erika)
Deutschland


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

i'm looking at life though my own eyes. i'm searching for a hero to idolize. feeling the pain as innocence dies: i'm looking at life though my own eyes. i'm hoping and praying for a brighter day. i listen to my heart and i obey. how can i see it any other way? i'm looking at life (looking at life) though my own eyes!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

parrots open fire on tea tankers


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

The Germans are coming


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Mustard gas
That’s a war crime :1


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> View attachment 134877Mustard gas
> That’s a war crime :1


many years to eraly, this is killing british with musket, and tar and feathering their tax collectors because we don't want to pay for them


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

British: raise taxes
America: F-ck you


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> British: raise taxes
> America: F-ck you


then america, "*shoots at you* "


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> many years to eraly, this is killing british with musket, and tar and feathering their tax collectors because we don't want to pay for them


also slaves and shit.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> also slaves and shit.


that happened in most of the world at the time, this not the civil war, that likely will get a different thread


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> that happened in most of the world at the time, this not the civil war, that likely will get a different thread


slaves are still bad,though.>:T

well...UNWILLING slaves at least.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> slaves are still bad,though.>:T
> 
> well...UNWILLING slaves at least.


still, this is killing over taxes, the south will south for a while longer, but the british were not stopping it at the time anyway


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm looking at life though my own eyes. i'm searching for a hero to idolize. feeling the pain as innocence dies: i'm looking at life though my own eyes. i'm hoping and praying for a brighter day. i listen to my heart and i obey. how can i see it any other way? i'm looking at life (looking at life) though my own eyes!



Omg I used to watch that


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> still, this is killing over taxes, the south will south for a while longer, but the british were not stopping it at the time anyway


damn south.>:.O


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Omg I used to watch that


as well you should have. it was fantastic and grossly underrated.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> damn south.>:.O


spins the magnetic field


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 4, 2022)

King George the third? More like King George the TURD. HA HA HAHAHA

In true American fashion, I'll now opt to larp as Francis Scott Key during the Battle of Baltimore by shooting off fireworks.
Yes, I know it happened during war of 1812 and not the revolutionary war. DONT RUIN THE MOMENT!
Muh Star Spangled Banner.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> still, this is killing over taxes, the south will south for a while longer, but the british were not stopping it at the time anyway


Actually the British did take some measures to abolish slavery during the Revolution to hurt the colonials such as Lord Dunmores proclamation. 

But regardless of that Happy 4th of July!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Actually the British did take some measures to abolish slavery during the Revolution to hurt the colonials such as Lord Dunmores proclamation.
> 
> But regardless of that Happy 4th of July!


to add to their own forces( if we are thinking of the same thing)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> to add to their own forces( if we are thinking of the same thing)


it should also be noted that the french played a BIG role in winning the revolution: if ben franklin hadn't have went there to ask the royals to lend a hand,the americans likely wouldn't have had nearly enough man power to win.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it should also be noted that the french played a BIG role in winning the revolution: if ben franklin hadn't have went there to ask the royals to lend a hand,the americans likely wouldn't have had nearly enough man power to win.


angry musket parrot sounds can be heard


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> angry musket parrot sounds can be heard


don't make me get the polar bears.>:T


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> don't make me get the polar bears.>:T


they all died... the seals had options on were to come up and were not killed


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> they all died... the seals had options on were to come up and were not killed


it's ok: moose are deadlier anyway. ever see a bear fuck with a moose?

*IT DOESN'T HAPPEN BECAUSE BEARS AREN'T THAT STUPID.>:3*


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

sets off explosives when everyone tries to sleep


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> sets off explosives when everyone tries to sleep


sets off yo mama while everyone tries to sleep.>:.P


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> sets off explosives when everyone tries to sleep


At least there's no car alarms going off and they're setting the explosives off in the correct direction tonight.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> sets off yo mama while everyone tries to sleep.>:.P


musket parrots surround your house


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> musket parrots surround your house


all of them get eaten by the cat.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> all of them get eaten by the cat.


"there were losses in this battle..."

cannon fire signals the second wave


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "there were losses in this battle..."
> 
> cannon fire signals the second wave


giggity.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> giggity.


this time the parrots shoot before the cat gets close


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> this time the parrots shoot before the cat gets close


gasp!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> gasp!


although muskets are not very accurate, so they break a lot of windows but miss the cat


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> although muskets are not very accurate, so they break a lot of windows but miss the cat


waits for half them to be killed by backfire and the other half to die of what would be very easily treatable wounds in modern times.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> waits for half them to be killed by backfire and the other half to die of what would be very easily treatable wounds in modern times.


parrots use modern bandages after reloading their muskets, it also can be seen they are using black powder subastute(really cannot spell when tired)  instead of the real thing


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> parrots use modern bandages after reloading their muskets, it also can be seen they are using black powder subastute(really cannot spell when tired)  instead of the real thing


calls the them a bunch of phonies.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> calls the them a bunch of phonies.


they keep shooting accurate lead ball replicas at you at what would be historically accurate rates of fire and bullet speed... also lead pollution


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> they keep shooting accurate lead ball replicas at you at what would be historically accurate rates of fire and bullet speed... also lead pollution


i read that as "bullet seed".XD


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i read that as "bullet seed".XD


accurate to my rare chespin form
...
but i am not part of the party army


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> accurate to my rare chespin form
> ...
> but i am not part of the party army


but that's unamerican!>:.O


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> but that's unamerican!>:.O


*brews coffee in thr cooling part of a water cooled machine gun*


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *brews coffee in thr cooling part of a water cooled machine gun*


gasp!


----------

